# Iphone + gloves



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

get some mittens


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

take your gloves off.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

It's weird cause sometimes my iPhone works with my gloves..... 


The screen supposedly works off of static and I havnt heard of a good way to use it with gloves. If you come up with something, holla.


----------



## Noodle (Mar 10, 2009)

You can buy gloves designed for the iphone but they're not exactly mountain compatible.
And I could take my glove off, but effort every few minutes putting it black on when changing a song, answering phone and taking pics and vids.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

Two solutions that I found last season for my iPhone. First one was getting vmoda headphones that control the iPhone. Helped a lot to have a button on the headphones that controls music. 

Second is blowing warm breath on the finger of your glove. Works on the screen until it gets cold again


----------

